# Just some tank pics...how's it look?



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to post some pics on here to get some input. I usually dont post in the "aquascaping" forum...I guess it's because I haven't named my tank or something. Welp, here it goes!!!














































These photos were taken after a big trim...so I apologize for that. Sorry about the photography skills, everything is kinda overexposed, weird colors, yada yada...

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Very nice. Love the dwarf sag.

Irish


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

yea i like it too, once the light penetration was cut down by the floaters the things really grew quite tall.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

what are the fish in there?
are they badis?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

7 dario dario and 3 dwarf puffers


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

its very nice for a small tank you did A really good job


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the foreground, and its very nice and full overall.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

how did you get the foreground to propagate so well?


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

very peaceful and calming.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

I got the front to grow very thick by sparse (and tedious) original planting, and by frequent trimmings. I think that I spelled tedious wrong haha lol.


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

your first posts are amazing keep up the good work.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks a lot. I appreciate the response. I split the middle grass, and added some HC to fill. Hopefully if I can hold the grass off, it will look nice...If i get lazy the grass will invade the HC and will become a nightmare..


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I like your tank, looks awsome. 



Are those Dwarf Puffers leaving the dario darios alone?


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

LOVE LOVE The forground, wish mine could look like that !! I am soo trying , looking for some HC right now, matter fact ..LOL,


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

To be honest there was one instance of nipping, but thats because I didnt feed for a day or so. I got off my schedule. The DP's do however leave my shrimp alone. 

UPDATE: i pulled the center out of the grass and planted a bunch of HC that will hopefully fill in...cant remember if I already posted that...hmmm. Anyways it will look nice i think when it fills in.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

looks awesome


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

what a charming tank!!!!!!!


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 20, 2008)

Great looking tank! Could you list the names of all the plants in your tank please?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Okie dokie,

Here it goes, bare with me.

Crypt. lucens
Eleocharis acicularis
Rotala rotundifolia
Red tiger lotus (sorry dont know the SN)
Anubias nana & nana 'petite'
Java Moss 
Sagittaria subulata
Italian Val
HC 'cuba'..

No more D. diandra or L. arcuata  didnt do too well, or i was just impatient. I thought it looked bad so I tore it out


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

How long have you been using the CO2 yeast gen- and how well has that worked for you?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

any updated pics???? i really love the tank is that just plain gravel in the tank or special?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Im using pressurized CO2, i quickly got over sugar/yeast...man what a pain!!! and the gravel is black M3 colorquartz T grade. It works like a charm and looks cool too!


----------

